# Please help. Doc wants me to circumcise my 3 yo ds.



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

My ds had a second uti in a month and a half. This one is serious. I am very concerned. I don't like having to put him on antiobiotics, which are the only times I ever have. My doc suggest circumcision. I am not even considering it, but at the same time, I don't know what to do. I don't want to see him suffer.

My doc said that the "real" penis is what is under the foreskin, and that the extra skin was causing bacteria to get trapped. Though I don't agree with her characterization, I am noticing how urine will get trapped in there. I have been retracting and wiping with tp every time he pees. Anything else I can do? If this happens again and again, I don't what I'd do. I definitely am not going to watch my child screaming in pain every time he pees.

Please help. I definitely believe in keeping a child in tact, but this is my worst fear. Don't tell me his is the one rare case in which circumcision is justified. TIA.


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

How long have you been retracting?


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quick post, I have an antsy 17 month old in my lap.

2 things: 1) I think retracting and wiping after he pees may be contributing to the problem. At the very least, it's not helping anything. Bacteria from the wipe may be going up into his urethra to cause problems. Or it could be upsetting the delicate balance of good bacteria and bad bacteria underneath his foreskin, causing the bad bacteria to grow out of control and work it's way up his urethra into his bladder.

2) Did your doctor culture his urine? It could be that he got another infection because the first antibiotic did not work for the particular bacteria that he has, and therefore, made it seem to go away but really it didnt. Did that make sense? The doctor needs to get a sample of urine and see exactly what type of bacteria you guys are working with, and then go from there...

I think more people will have more to say.

Oh, ps. One more thing. That spill from your doctor about "the real penis" is a load of crap, and he needs to be told so.

And please don't circumcise him. There are tons of other options.


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

noooooo!!!! get a new doctor, please!!







the "real" penis includes the foreskin as well!! that's bullsh*t! he's a bad, bad doctor!

someone else has better info for you, but i know your doc is just chop-happy. pee is sterile too, i'm pretty sure. good for you for wanting your DS to stay intact, i know a measily little UTI isn't gonna call for a circ, i've had tons of UTIs (i'm a girl) and i'm still intact, kwim??


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

Other people on here know more about this than I do...
that being said - I'm not blaming you at all...
Retracting and wiping may be part of the problem.
Find a new doc.
Keep your son whole.

Much love to ya.


----------



## hikingmommy (May 10, 2006)

I don't know much on the topic, but circumcision is a medical procedure. Like many medical procedures in this country it has its place and can help people but is often done when unnecessary. (Like c-sections - they can save lives but are very often done unnecessarily.) If he needs it for his health, then it's a necessary medical procedure and taking a stand to keep him intact doesn't make sense to me. If he needed his appendix taken out you wouldn't argue to keep him intact then. I would suggest getting a second opinion to make sure this doc isn't pushing his opinions on you and to make sure it's medically necessary.


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hikingmommy* 
I don't know much on the topic, but circumcision is a medical procedure. Like many medical procedures in this country it has its place and can help people but is often done when unnecessary. (Like c-sections - they can save lives but are very often done unnecessarily.) If he needs it for his health, then it's a necessary medical procedure and taking a stand to keep him intact doesn't make sense to me. If he needed his appendix taken out you wouldn't argue to keep him intact then. I would suggest getting a second opinion to make sure this doc isn't pushing his opinions on you and to make sure it's medically necessary.

Circ is only a solution to gangreen, cancer & frostbite. This child has none of those.


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

I've only been retracting ds' penis for a few months even in baths. Did you know that I'm such an ignorant fool that I didn't really understand retraction. Long story, I was going by how the cut penis looked like.

Anyway, so after that I was like duh, I have to clean more in there. But can people explain more about how it's bad to wipe? Should I at least shake the penis more? I just think that wetness and bacteria is bad news.

The doc is a she, and though she's not exactly crunchy, she's cool with a lot of things. She never before questioned my decision to keep him intact. Never tried to retract him as an infant. Doesn't pressure me to vaccinate. Supported my bf (up to 2 years. Hey, that's good for a doc.) I think that it helps that she has a non-western background (she's chinese).

I don't think it's a regrowth of the original infection, but she did take cultures both times, so we'll see.

Also, I do understand about not cutting just because of uti, but I'm not sure that I can stand to watch him suffer over and over again.


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

You just leave the penis alone. Simple as that. If he is retractable on his own (not forceably) encourage him to retract and swish in the bath water once in awhile. Other than that don't touch it, don't wipe it, don't retract it. Just leave it alone. All of this handling is introducing bacteria, not making it any better.

When wiping, you wipe away all of the GOOD bacteria along with the bad, and you are pushing the bad right into the urethra.

Everyone gets UTIs, it's a fact of life. They suck, you take meds, you move on. If your DD was having UTI's would you be poking & prodding her vulva to get it clean enough? Nope.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hikingmommy* 
If he needs it for his health, then it's a necessary medical procedure and taking a stand to keep him intact doesn't make sense to me. If he needed his appendix taken out you wouldn't argue to keep him intact then. I would suggest getting a second opinion to make sure this doc isn't pushing his opinions on you and to make sure it's medically necessary.

But the thing is, doctors in this country tend to prescribe circumcision quicker than any other surgery. Most doctors look at other surgeries as a last option, but this mother's child has had, count them, all of TWO INFECTIONS and already this doctor is talking about circumcision.


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

You know how women are supposed to wipe from front to back to keep bacteria or what not from getting into the UT?

That's kind of what wiping the penis is doing. Pushing all of that into the urethra.


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

it's okay, some people don't know not to retract, i'm just happy that you kept your ds whole! the uti will pass, maybe there are meds he can take?? don't let your dr. circ him, like a pp said, it's not necessary with uti's.

it's nice your doc is so cool with a lot of things, but unfortunately, a lot of them don't know too much about intact penises.

if you can find one that does in your area, i highly recommend going to them instead. if not, just stand firm with this one that your son will not be circ'd unless he gets gangrene, cancer of the penis, or frostbite.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Not sure if this applies, but it can't hurt and is a good general health habit to instill - handwashing! If he likes to play with his foreskin a lot, this might help, as little boys tend to have grubby hands. Especially make it clear that he should wash his hands after wiping or other wise touching his anus.

Gillian


----------



## crsta33 (Oct 13, 2004)

Would circumcision keep him from getting a UTI ever again?

I've had lots of UTI's too...and what they suggested for me was no bubble baths, avoid cola, drink lots of water, etc. Of course, since I'm female, they never suggested amputation of part of my body in order to prevent them.

Cranberries and blueberries are also great for helping the body fight UTI's. Hope he feels better soon.

Christa


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

I think gabysmom had a really good point. How long was it between infections? Many times if the proper anti-biotic isn't used, the infection still lurks and reappears. Was he on the same anti-b's both times?

Also, I have heard that cranberry juice/with H20 on a regular basis is a good "UTI preventative", it certainly seems like you might want to try that before rushing to have him cut.

Keep us posted, try to get more than 2 opinions, preferably not all from circ-happy docs. Try discussing this situation with a pro-intact Pedi. I am sure that we can help you find one who can trouble-shoot this with you.


----------



## enstar780 (Jun 15, 2006)

First off, the foreskin is a part of the penis, and it is real. It accounts for around 95% of a man's sensitivity. Your son will be wanting that when he is older.

Forcibly retracting the foreskin is bad. Did you have to rip it off? Was it attached to the glans still when you started doing this? Did he seem uncomfortable or show pain when you did this?

I would say you need to get it cultured as well, and find out exactly what pathogen it is, and then it can be perhaps targeted with an narrow spectrum antibiotic.

Perhaps you should also consider some herbs and chinese medicine, naturopaths as well as complimentary treatment. Also, its a good idea to give the child some probiotics (one with both lactobacteria and bifidum strains, many different strains). This is good bacteria that needs to recolonise the body.

Some recommend cranberry, but it is important to not give a lot of this to the child, only a moderate amount. A pH check of the urine might be a good idea to see if it is in the right range. Cranberry makes it more acidic which is not good for bad bacteria. But you dont want to make the body too acidic, so use cranberry should be used in moderation.

Here are many websites that suggest herbs that can be used, they mention women but also can be used for men too:
http://www.healthandage.com/html/res...inWomencc.html
http://www.womenshealthchannel.com/u...reatment.shtml
http://nc.essortment.com/utiherbalrem_rbxa.htm
http://www.mothernature.com/Library/...cfm?id=1283006

When a girl gets UTI, we dont suggest amputating her body parts, and neither should we do the same for boys. There are better ways to treat this and I suggest assuring your medical help is determined to treat it without amputation without wanting to circumcise.


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a mom friend who used to get lots of uti's. She had her urethra enlarged and it completely stopped. I know that's off-topic, but maybe there's a structural issue with ds. If he gets another uti, I would take him to a urologist first to get a second opinion. But that's only 10% likely. I do truly believe in intact boys.

Thanks so much for all the info. I had no idea about not wiping. I was better off being ignorant! Thank goodness for Mothering.com. Thank you.


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

*hugs* Mommay.








I hope he heals up quickly.


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enstar780* 
Perhaps you should also consider some herbs and chinese medicine, naturopaths as well as complimentary treatment. Also, its a good idea to give the child some probiotics (one with both lactobacteria and bifidum strains, many different strains). This is good bacteria that needs to recolonise the body.

When I asked around, the consensus was to go on antibiotics amongst my crunchy friends. Nettle tea helps strengthen the kidneys, and there were a few other remedies, but nothing to convince me that a kidney infection could be averted a "natural" way.

Thanks for your info. and links. I do give him cranberry juice and probiotics. I am trying to be as crunchy as possible given a very sucky medical route. He truly never had antibiotics before the initial uti.


----------



## SammyJr (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommay* 
My ds had a second uti in a month and a half. This one is serious. I am very concerned. I don't like having to put him on antiobiotics, which are the only times I ever have. My doc suggest circumcision. I am not even considering it, but at the same time, I don't know what to do. I don't want to see him suffer.

Tell that quack to look elsewhere for her BMW payment. Then, tell her you are finding a real doctor.

Removing the foreskin will not help his UTIs. The antibiotics are a good idea in the short term. As a preventative, try cranberry juice. When my wife gets a UTI, she cures it by taking cranberry tablets and drinking cranberry juice.

Quote:

My doc said that the "real" penis is what is under the foreskin, and that the extra skin was causing bacteria to get trapped. Though I don't agree with her characterization, I am noticing how urine will get trapped in there. I have been retracting and wiping with tp every time he pees. Anything else I can do? If this happens again and again, I don't what I'd do. I definitely am not going to watch my child screaming in pain every time he pees.
"Real penis"... how ignorant. Only an American doctor who is scared of the foreskin would think the foreskin isn't part of the penis.

Never, ever, never retract your son. Retraction is a recommendation of a foreskin ignorant doctor. Retraction and other manipulation of the area will push bacteria towards the urethra, causing the very thing the doctor thinks she is helping to prevent. Also, if a boy is not ready to retract, premature retraction will cause pain and lead to infections.

Retractable or not, he should be plenty clean from the occassional swish in the bath.

Quote:

Please help. I definitely believe in keeping a child in tact, but this is my worst fear. Don't tell me his is the one rare case in which circumcision is justified. TIA.
Your boy doesn't need to be cut. Just stop retracting, finish out the antibiotics, and have him drink some cranberry juice now and then. If he does have recurrent UTIs after that, there's an internal problem.

Ask your doctor what body part she would amputate if your DS was a DD.


----------



## mom2sol (Jun 5, 2005)

Just wanted to add that my 3 1/2 year old is intact, I have never retracted his foreskin and don't wipe at all for him, just direct him to shake and we've never had a UTI.
I recently read "Doctor's Opposing Circumsion" and there is a study that disproves the correlation between foreskin and UTI's.
Bottom line a couple of UTI's is no reason to cut your son's normal and natural penis.
Don't let them do it.
I highly recommend picking up the book, "Doctor's Opposing Circumsion" or visit their site.
Great information for mothers of intact sons!


----------



## enstar780 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, good idea to not use bubble baths, and not give the child lots of refined sugar foods. This is what they tell girls, not cut off their body parts.

I heard somewhere that epsom salt baths can help, I dont know if this would help.


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

Maybe you could ask your doc what she would be recommending if a circumcised boy had the same history of UTI's? My friend's circumcised boy had a UTI and a culture and renal ultrasound was ordered. Found out he has a urethral problem.

Let your son drip dry, stop retracting and see what happens.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SammyJr* 

Ask your doctor what body part she would amputate if your DS was a DD.











Girls can have recurrent uti infections sometimes too, and whatever the standard of treatment for them should also be the same for an intact boy. You should ask her about that.


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

Wow. I don't have time to respond to each reply, but there are some pretty powerful replies. I thank you all again. I knew not to force an infant to retract, but I really had no clue about not retracting an older child. I didn't even mention the fact that I've been applying neosporin there per doctor's orders.







: I can't believe my friggin ignorance.


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

For sure no neosporin either! You should actually be able to find lots of threads about it here if you do a search. Doctors seem to think neosporin & penises go together for some odd reason.

No worries, mama. You are learning and researching! At least you didn't listen to the doc and THEN learn everything here.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Please don't even consider circumcision. That doctor was so misinformed, it's not even funny.







I remember reading a thread where a man had recurrent infections, his doctor suggested a circumcision, he complied, thinking it was necessary and the infection continued yet the sensation slowly went away.

I think everyone else before me covered a multitude of ways to treat UTI and why not to have a circ.

Be strong, Mama! And find another doctor!!!!!! (preferably an intact male???)


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Does the doctor also believe that real vagina is under clitoris and outer labia - uh just imagine what get stuck inside women's 'folds' - what a horrible doctor.

Other people have given you good advice, I just wanted to say one more time - stop retracting and whiping!!!!


----------



## sadkitty (Jun 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommay* 
I have a mom friend who used to get lots of uti's. She had her urethra enlarged and it completely stopped. I know that's off-topic, but maybe there's a structural issue with ds.

Ugg. Urethral dialation







. I had this done TWICE as a young child. at age 4 and again at age 6. It was very very painful and I still had chronic UTIs... until I went vegan at age 19. I have done some research and found that my UTIs and prolonged bedwetting (not to mention my chronic tonsilitis) were most likely due to an ongoing dairy allergy throughout my childhood







: .

I'm so glad no one ever tried to cut bits off of me!

Before they even start to explore invasive procedures, I would do some elimination diet stuff and see if it may be an undiagnosed allergy.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SammyJr* 
Ask your doctor what body part she would amputate if your DS was a DD.

I agree!

My son is almost 7 and has NEVER been retracted. I tell him to pull it back as far as it will go in the bathtub, but it doesn't retract even 1/2 way. My dh didn't retract until 8.

and wiping it? I don't think that's ever necessary, don't guys just shake it?

I had one ped. say that my son was abnormal at his 1 year appt. because it didnt' retract. She was headed for that "we need to circ." speech, so I changed peds, and suprisingly, he's been "normal" ever since.
Best to you.
Lisa


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Here's what I'd do. Keep up with the pro-biotics.

Stop using soaps in the bath, use baking soda. This works really well, baking soda cleans EVERYTHING and causes little to no irritation.

Stop with the neosporin and the retraction.

Get a new doctor and talk to either DOC or Dave2GA (I think thats his name on the board) about getting a letter sent to your doctor because if she's doing this to your son who else's could she be hurting?

If HE wants to retract let him, but no need for you to do it. Like someone else said, you're doing the male equivilent of wiping back to front. And it's not your fault, because you have an idiot doctor telling you it's a-okay, but yeah.

I think once you make a few changes you'll notice his UTIs clearing right up.


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

Mommay-
Let me share a story about my best friend and her five year old newly circumsised son.







He got four UTI's in his life. Two of them were when he was a toddler, the other two were two months apart when he was five. The doctor suggested that she circ him. She didn't want to, but hated that he kept getting infections. So, she went along with it. So, they circ'ed him, and while he was healing from the circ he got another UTI (Can you imagine how painful that was?), they cleared it up, and three months later he got another one. Now just yesterday she calls me and tells me he HAS ANOTHER UTI!!! Now, circ'ing did nothing for his UTI's. In fact, I think it has made them worse. A lot worse!! Don't get him circ'ed you will regret it if he still continues to get UTI's.


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

It might be helpful if you know more about the actual structure of the foreskin so when anyone including doctors try to tell you something so patently false you will know right away. Here is a great video about what the foreskin actually is and how it works:

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vi...622b528.774135

Also, I have two sons and their penis's are maintenance free. I have never done anything but wash the outside when they were in diapers. Lots of kids get UTI's and they are miserable but it has nothing to do with the foreskin. I had many many infections as a child. There are definitely herbal, homeopathic, nutritional changes you can make to help him stay healthy that would be much more effective than removing that part of the penis that is supposed to protect it from infection.

Glad you got so much info!

Laura


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommay* 
Also, I do understand about not cutting just because of uti, but I'm not sure that I can stand to watch him suffer over and over again.


I guarantee circing him will NOT prevent any UTIs, so in addition to seeing him suffer from the UTI you'd also see him suffer from the circumcision.


----------



## hikingmommy (May 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daisie125* 
Everyone gets UTIs, it's a fact of life. They suck, you take meds, you move on. If your DD was having UTI's would you be poking & prodding her vulva to get it clean enough? Nope.

That statement is just not true! I'm 31 and have never had a UTI. I don't think you should be treating this like it's just a fact of life. There is a problem and even if circumcision isn't the answer, saying it just happens is unfair to this mother and child.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daisie125* 
No worries, mama. You are learning and researching! At least you didn't listen to the doc and THEN learn everything here.


ITA! Good for you for going with your gut and checking out the doc's story before consenting to anything!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

You've had lots of helpful replies. The only other thing I would mention (and forgive me if it was and I missed it) is that you might consider getting him on a regular course of probiotics to help balance the bacteria in his body.

You can find a lot of information on probiotics in the Health and Healing forum here.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommay* 
Wow. I don't have time to respond to each reply, but there are some pretty powerful replies. I thank you all again. I knew not to force an infant to retract, but I really had no clue about not retracting an older child. I didn't even mention the fact that I've been applying neosporin there per doctor's orders.







: I can't believe my friggin ignorance.

Don't feel so bad, there is a whole lot of ignorance about the intact penis. The intact penis is such an easy care thing...there's nothing special too it. Just wipe the outside of it at baths like you're cleaning a finger...no retraction needed. The child himself should be the first one to retract it, and when he does that on his own he can just rinse it on warm water for a few seconds. I think people have given you good information here.

I've heard the analogy of retracting and cleaning out a little boy's foreskin is like scrubbing out a girl's vagina...it is not only unnecessary, but is harmful and can lead to infections. It is "self cleaning" just like the vagina.

Doctors opposing circumcision could also give you a referral to a foreskin friendly doctor if you do want to see a specialist. It's scarry that your doctor now considers the "real penis" what's under the foreskin. Sounds like she is culturally biased and doesn't understand the anatomy of the natural penis and the function of it during intercourse. The foreskin contains more than half of the nerves on the penis. I haven't met any intact men yet who are willing to having it taken off voluntarily and they would laugh if someone told them it wasn't part of their penis







: .

Anyhow, good luck to you. Sounds like you've got some great information already







.


----------



## 13Sandals (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry, I have not read all the posts - but just wanted to quickly reply - My son had a UTI at 3 years old too. His didn't reoccur - but it is possible that your son is going through a growth spurt and the uretha is a little small and needs to catch up..not everything in the body develops at the same rate all of the time - his bladder may have a little too much volume for the uretha and is causing a bit of backwash - the foreskin shouldn't be any part of this problem. I can't remember the technical term - but I found info regarding this condition on line at the time - it almost always works itself out. and my son's foreskin didn't retract until he was 8. Please keep on eye on it - but give him a few months and see if his body adjusts. Believe me, when my son had the UTI - the doctors went INSANE - they wanted to run all kind of tests - said his foreskin was too tight - totally tried to freak me out. get a second opinion - or at least someone who is willing wait for 6 months or so and see how it develops. bacteria on the penis, under the foreskin, should not be making its way through the uretha curve in males - this is not a foreskin problem. still, I wouldn't let him sit in bubble baths and I'd leave the penis completely alone! Again, sorry if this is a repeat, but I remember the doctors really freaking me out over this and it did resolve itself. best wishes!


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hikingmommy* 
That statement is just not true! I'm 31 and have never had a UTI. I don't think you should be treating this like it's just a fact of life. There is a problem and even if circumcision isn't the answer, saying it just happens is unfair to this mother and child.

You know, I"m not sure what your intentions in this forum are. You should look at the title here. It's called "The Case _Against_ Circumcision". The content of both your posts indicates either one of 2 things. Either (a) you are not totally and completely educated about circumcision, including how common it is for doctors to reccommend it for something simple, or (b) you're trying to stir up trouble.

I"m going to assume the best, and that you simply don't know much about circumcision, especially since you may not have had to deal with an intact penis, and are not familiar with all the wrong advice and false crap that doctors spew out regarding the foreskin. If that is the case, perhaps instead of popping in to give advice that is wrong, you could sit back, watch, listen, and learn before you start giving out incorrect uneducated advice.

And when the PP said that uti's are a part of life, I doubt seriously she meant for everyone. YOu are still young, and it's not totally impossible for you to have one before it's all said and done before you reach your old age. What she meant when she said that was that both men and women get UTI infections, and just like most other infections just need to be treated with meds, instead of having parts immediately amputated. IF you read the rest of the posts, you will see that several people mentioned ones they know, who had uti infections, and were circumcised, and the uti's never stopped.

I just simply don't see how saying "it just happens" is unfair to mother and child. They do just happen sometimes, sometimes moreso considering the bad advice from the doctor this mother was following. NO one is saying for her to sit back and let her son suffer.

I think that if the PP meant, when she said "it just happens" was that it happens sometimes, and it has nothing to do with the foreskin. So cutting it off is not going to help.


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabysmom617* 
You know, I"m not sure what your intentions in this forum are. You should look at the title here. It's called "The Case _Against_ Circumcision". The content of both your posts indicates either one of 2 things. Either (a) you are not totally and completely educated about circumcision, including how common it is for doctors to reccommend it for something simple, or (b) you're trying to stir up trouble.

I"m going to assume the best, and that you simply don't know much about circumcision, especially since you may not have had to deal with an intact penis, and are not familiar with all the wrong advice and false crap that doctors spew out regarding the foreskin. If that is the case, perhaps instead of popping in to give advice that is wrong, you could sit back, watch, listen, and learn before you start giving out incorrect uneducated advice.

And when the PP said that uti's are a part of life, I doubt seriously she meant for everyone. YOu are still young, and it's not totally impossible for you to have one before it's all said and done before you reach your old age. What she meant when she said that was that both men and women get UTI infections, and just like most other infections just need to be treated with meds, instead of having parts immediately amputated. IF you read the rest of the posts, you will see that several people mentioned ones they know, who had uti infections, and were circumcised, and the uti's never stopped.

I just simply don't see how saying "it just happens" is unfair to mother and child. They do just happen sometimes, sometimes moreso considering the bad advice from the doctor this mother was following. NO one is saying for her to sit back and let her son suffer.

I think that if the PP meant, when she said "it just happens" was that it happens sometimes, and it has nothing to do with the foreskin. So cutting it off is not going to help.

Thanks for clearing me up for me









Let me rephrase for people who cannot read between the lines. MOST people get UTIs at some point or another. They are rarely a big deal, and if treated cause no problems. In the grand scheme of things, a minor inconvience at most.


----------



## SammyJr (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tinijocaro* 
Maybe you could ask your doc what she would be recommending if a circumcised boy had the same history of UTI's? My friend's circumcised boy had a UTI and a culture and renal ultrasound was ordered. Found out he has a urethral problem.

Exactly. Tell her to stop focusing on the foreskin and start focusing on solving the UTIs.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

i only read the first page of posts, so i don't know how much of this has already been said...

i would not try natural cures as a substitute for antibiotics, but maybe use them in conjunction with antibiotics or as a preventative measure... just stuff like giving him cranberry juice, or cran apple if he doesn't like cranberry.

as far as the wiping goes, i do understand your logic and reasoning, but perhaps from everything everyone else is posting this isn't the best course of action. instead, i would help him shake it off well and bath him daily and make sure his penis gets cleaned in the bath, but not with soap.

as far as your doctor goes, it sounds like you really like her, but she's obviously not a "pro-intact" doc. i know you said she hasn't tried to retract and hasn't had any objections to his intactness, but the fact that she's telling you "the real penis is underneath" and suggesting circ after only two infections says it all. im not saying you nessicarily need to run out and get a new doc, but if his problems do continue to persist, i would take him to a pro intact doc. a doc who is pro-intact will be much more knowledgeable on the subject and most likely more proficient in finding the problem and the right course of treatment. in fact, i would go ahead and do some research and locate a pro intact doc just in case so that when and if the time comes, you'll have someone picked out.

please please please don't get him circ'd. i know you don't want to see your little one suffer and circ may sound like an easy answer to his problems, but just think of how much he will suffer if you get him circ'd. think of the procedure itself and the wound on his penis. and what if he keeps getting UTI's anyway? how would you feel then? i am confident that there IS a solution to this besides circ. good luck to you and your son, i really hope he gets better soon.


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

If it came down to circumcision vs. retraction, would it work to use topical steroids to encourage retraction?

FWIW, I agree with others that 2 infections isn't that many and that maybe the initial infection was never cleared up with antibiotics.


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buckeyedoc* 
If it came down to circumcision vs. retraction, would it work to use topical steroids to encourage retraction?

FWIW, I agree with others that 2 infections isn't that many and that maybe the initial infection was never cleared up with antibiotics.

You're missing the point that UTI's are in no way shape or form caused by foreskins or their level of retractibility.

Laura


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommay* 
I have a mom friend who used to get lots of uti's. She had her urethra enlarged and it completely stopped. I know that's off-topic, but maybe there's a structural issue with ds. If he gets another uti, I would take him to a urologist first to get a second opinion. But that's only 10% likely. I do truly believe in intact boys.

Thanks so much for all the info. I had no idea about not wiping. I was better off being ignorant! Thank goodness for Mothering.com. Thank you.

Ok, heres the thing though. IF he had a structeral issue, then he should have been having chronic UTI's all along. They wouldnt have just started all of a sudden. And having two UTI's is not concidered chronic.
Since he had two UTI's in 1 1/2 months, I definately think it sounds like the antibiotic they gave just wasnt the right one. They need to do a culture and get the right antibiotic going. And dont forget to give all of it!
I have an intact 6.5 year old and this is what we do. In the bath, he swishes it around. Thats it.







No wiping, no retracting (ds isnt retractable at all yet; it can be perfectly normal to not be retractable all the way until he is an adult and is only an issue if it causes discomfort later, as an adult), no soap, no nothin'. My BIL's are also intact and their mom did the same. She said that for them, she just left it alone UNTIL one got a UTI and at that point she realised that they prolly werent cleaning it all (and they were retractable at this point, which she didnt know), so thats when she taught her boys to pull their foreskin back and get any excess smegma out. Again though, no soap, no vigorous washing, nothing like that. Its just like you'd clean your own stuff. I know I dont use soap on the "hidden" areas of my crotch, just the outside, cause if you get soap in your urethra, OUCH! Same goes with a boy. So until he is quite a bit older and is able to retract himself easily, just leave it alone. Teach him to shake it off after he goes pee, no TP. And if he takes a lot of baths, try to leave out the bubble bath and not wash down there with soap but maybe once a week. At this age, thats all he really needs.
Also, dont be surprised if after you start leaving his penis alones, it stops retracting. Dont worry, its normal. His foreskin may decide to readhear to the glans. Please dont force it back and WATCH YOUR DOC LIKE A HAWK!! I dont know if she ever told you to push it back to clean and I dont know if she has ever retracted at a visit, but if she is that ignorant about an intact penis, then she very may decide that he has adheasions and try to force it back. So let her know at every visit before the diaper/underwear ever come off not to retract (actually, at this age there really isnt much reason for her to even be looking down there at most visits).
Hope your bub gets all better soon!!


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that niether BIL ever got another UTI and dh, who is cut, has had around a dozen in his 25 years of life. Some preventative measure.....
Ds has also never had any UTI's or infections at all


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The fact is that a very large number of the population will have a uti at least once in there life time. I am sure there are lucky individuals out there that have never had one and that is what the pp was meaning I am sure.

Oh and circ is a cosmetic procedure only unless it is done because of frostbite, gangrene or cancer and possibly a accident were the foreskin is mutilated beyond hope of fixing. It is not and should never be confused with a necessary surgery.

Circ does not in no way prevent uti's if they did then my circed dh and many other circed men would never have had uti's yet they have.

Here is a article on intact and UTI if you are interested http://www.nocirc.org/statements/breastfeeding.php over on the side in orange stats how foreskin can help PREVENT UTI.
here is another one that explains in depth about the common misconception http://www.nocirc.org/symposia/first/altschul.html


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buckeyedoc* 
If it came down to circumcision vs. retraction, would it work to use topical steroids to encourage retraction?

Yes if it came down to circ vs. retract then steroid cream would be much preferable but being non retractable is *NOT* a issue until the boy is wanting it to retract ie in his teens or adulthood when he becomes sexually active with a partner or without. Some men go thier whole lives never being fully retractable and have no problem with it and produce children and enjoy there sex lives.

Non retractable is only a issue if it is a problem for the man.

For the steroid cream to be effective someone would have to stretch on the foreskin and work the cream in and IMHO messing with a 3yo penis that much would not be a good thing. That is why the steroid cream should be used on someone like I mentioned about a teen or adult.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

The *highly* regarded (in urologist circles) family of Chinese doctors I saw for repeated UTIs as a young girl (in addition to an antibiotic) said 'cranberry, cranberry, more cranberry!' & never once mentioned removing my labia. Lord knows they can interfere with the urine flow being slightly impeded than any foreskin ever has.

The cranberry is not just 'crunchy person herbal nonsense', it has been prescribed by California's finest urologists for the past thirty years, & I have had no troublesome UTIs since following their advice.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Oh yeah, & the guy I know circ'd as a teen for 'phimosis' & UTIs had constant UTIs _afterwards_, as well. No more orgasms, but plenty of UTIs. Nice solution!

People from penis-normal countries, coming to the US with kids, need to be extra diligent. I can almost guarantee some ignorant doc is going to find a reason to cut that thing.


----------



## 13Sandals (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

Ok, heres the thing though. IF he had a structeral issue, then he should have been having chronic UTI's all along. They wouldnt have just started all of a sudden. And having two UTI's is not concidered chronic.
True, but structural issues can crop up temporarily during growth spurts, especially with the estachian tubes and the urethra. The tubes can lag behind - I cannot find the name of the condition or link - though I know I read about it when my son had this issue 6 years ago...anyway, I found this link showing that the increase in UTIs for uncircimcised boys only applies to the first 6 months of life. The foreskin doesn't have anything to do with a UTI at three years old.
http://www.aafp.org/afp/990315ap/1472.html

Quote:

Because of the data demonstrating an increase in the rate of infection, routine circumcision has been advocated by some authors. They point out the significant mortality and renal scarring associated with urinary tract infections occurring in early infancy. However, circumcision is a permanent solution to a problem that affects males *only during the first six months of life.*


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

I get it. Foreskin is not likely the problem. Thanks again everyone. I do like my doctor, but I do wish I had someone who was more crunchy. She doesn't fight me, but I definitely have had to stand up for my beliefs more than once. If only there was another doctor closer. 13sandals, thank you for stating the possibility that the uti's might be developmental. I had an intuition about that. And at one point during this episode, ds said it's growing too big (talking about his penis). It looks bigger as well.

Yes, cranberry juice. I get the pure, unsweetened kind and mix it with fresh and pre-bottled organic juices to sweeten it up. I do give him that all day long. He's not complaining about pain anymore. Thank goodness I learned to stop retracting and cleaning. He asked for me to apply his "penis medicine" (neosporin) today thinking that would help his pain, but I explained to him that it was not helping. Sure enough, later that day, he felt better.

Thanks again everyone. I'm pretty "informed", but I guess not as much as I thought on this issue. I learned a lot.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*Soz to sound very thick but i don't see how cutting off a boys forskin would help with reacureent uti's







: maybe i'm just a little slow because circumsision has never been mentioned to me ever and i know i would never do it even if it was i would deffo change dr's if you can.
Soz me sounding thick again but why would you be retracting your lo's forewskin?







: soz again if i'm sounding too thick and out of line but all pregnancy/baby books i've seen say DO NOT retract a boys foreskin







:
hope your lo is feeling well, soz again
Becky*


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommay* 
I get it. Foreskin is not likely the problem. Thanks again everyone. I do like my doctor, but I do wish I had someone who was more crunchy. She doesn't fight me, but I definitely have had to stand up for my beliefs more than once.


Hi there, it seems like you got all the info you need...but I wanted to address this part of your post.

The fact that UTIs are not caused by foreskins is not a matter of being "crunchy", it's just good medicine. Your doctor is lacking knowledge about a part of the human body, not disagreeing about a belief.
I'm not picking on YOU







I'm just saying that it might help you when talking to her if you can view this as not so much a difference of opinion, but a real lack of actual medical knowledge on your doctor's part.


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

Becky, I never did retract until he got his uti. Then I thought I caused the problem by not figuring out sooner that when a boy gets older, he should retract and clean in there. I've always read that one should never retract as an infant. But I also remember reading that as they get older, it does and that that's the appropriate time to retract and clean. I should have read further before jumping in and doing the whole wiping/neosporin routine.

But I don't like being put on the defensive. I already admitted my ignorance. I'm sure you've made plenty of mistakes in your life as well and I'm sure you wouldn't appreciate someone chiming in about how stupid you were for not knowing better.


----------



## Korydon (Nov 17, 2006)

Mommay, tell your doctor that the foreskin normally harbours plentiful amounts of "good", protective bacteria, which help keep the region in healthy balance. When something kills that good bacteria, harmful bacteria CAN inhabit the space. But that is no reason to mutilate the penis.

Rather, the "bad" bacteria should first be killed off, then replaced by the healthy brand. A doctor at another site recommends ... get this: live yogurt!
He recommends not only eating yogurt, but slathering some of it inside the foreskin, itself, both of which help restore a healthy bacterial balance.

The doctor suggests that adult males with this problem use preparations which are sold over the counter in pharacies ... those things normally available to women with similar problems ... to get rid of the bad bacteria. I don't have enough expertise to suggest how best to kill harmful bacteria in children, but eventually the healthy bacteria must be replaced, or the problem will only fester.

By the way, one of the most common causes of UTI's in children (and adults) is over-zealous cleaning. Soaps and bubble baths are no-no's. Wash ONLY with clear, clean water ... whatever the age or sex of the individual.

And, finally, guess how the body normally cleans beneath a non-retractable foreskin. It's a sterile substance, a liquid which everyone excretes, and it's called "Urine".

Good luck!

Korydon


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommay* 
Becky, I never did retract until he got his uti. Then I thought I caused the problem by not figuring out sooner that when a boy gets older, he should retract and clean in there. I've always read that one should never retract as an infant. But I also remember reading that as they get older, it does and that that's the appropriate time to retract and clean. I should have read further before jumping in and doing the whole wiping/neosporin routine.

But I don't like being put on the defensive. I already admitted my ignorance. I'm sure you've made plenty of mistakes in your life as well and I'm sure you wouldn't appreciate someone chiming in about how stupid you were for not knowing better.











Don't worry, in that poster's case, a lot of times, people pop in, and see like 3 pages of posts, and only read the first one, and then immediately reply without reading the rest of the posts. (I have been guilty of doing that sometimes







:.) Becky probably did not even realize or get to your posts where you acknowleged mistakes (which I in no way shape or form blame you for, I blame the doctor who is going around giving her patients wrong advice).

So don't worry about it. Us intactivists tend to get worked up about clueless doctors. NOt at you.


----------



## shaylahc (Nov 2, 2004)

If your DS keeps getting UTIs, you may want to have him tested for Kidney Reflux. It's a very common urinary tract disorder.

Definitely don't circumcize him. The foreskin does not cause repeated UTIs. I am betting it is a structural problem like kidney reflux.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Has the dr mentioned having the VCUG done? that has me







: because it is recommended now after 1 UTI (i personally think 2) they should test the child for reflux. Just something you might ask the dr about. But be aware this test involves him having to be cathiterized







and it does hurt and you have to be extra vigulent about how they insert the cath. ie no retracting. Just thought I would tell you that.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carolhagan* 
Mommay-
Let me share a story about my best friend and her five year old newly circumsised son.







He got four UTI's in his life. Two of them were when he was a toddler, the other two were two months apart when he was five. The doctor suggested that she circ him. She didn't want to, but hated that he kept getting infections. So, she went along with it. So, they circ'ed him, and while he was healing from the circ he got another UTI (Can you imagine how painful that was?), they cleared it up, and three months later he got another one. Now just yesterday she calls me and tells me he HAS ANOTHER UTI!!! Now, circ'ing did nothing for his UTI's. In fact, I think it has made them worse. A lot worse!! Don't get him circ'ed you will regret it if he still continues to get UTI's.

Exactly. Girls get treated for UTIs without cutting, and I _know_ males and females are built differently, but this is an internal-thing, right?

What I wanted to add in is, the fear I feel for other parents and their son (s) under the OP doctor's "care". Since most often think, "She's the doctor, and we're not. Okay. We don't want to, but we'll do it because it's your 'expert' opinion." and it's the parents who... *tragically*... get final consent!!!

I'm so glad for your son's sake, and the many people throughout his life your intact son can positively influence by having you question authority and look in depth to it!


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beckyand3littlemonsters* 
*Soz to sound very thick but i don't see how cutting off a boys forskin would help with reacureent uti's







: maybe i'm just a little slow because circumsision has never been mentioned to me ever and i know i would never do it even if it was i would deffo change dr's if you can.
Soz me sounding thick again but why would you be retracting your lo's forewskin?







: soz again if i'm sounding too thick and out of line but all pregnancy/baby books i've seen say DO NOT retract a boys foreskin







:
hope your lo is feeling well, soz again
Becky*

Not understanding your lingo- what's 'Soz"?


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Looks to me like it's slang for "sorry". I see she is from England- no wonder Becky has never been told to circumcise because of UTI's! Lucky her.


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMoMof2* 
Has the dr mentioned having the VCUG done? that has me







: because it is recommended now after 1 UTI (i personally think 2) they should test the child for reflux. Just something you might ask the dr about. But be aware this test involves him having to be cathiterized







and it does hurt and you have to be extra vigulent about how they insert the cath. ie no retracting. Just thought I would tell you that.

My son had this done after he had two UTI's as an infant. It didn't seem to hurt him at all, though I thought it would.


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korydon* 

Rather, the "bad" bacteria should first be killed off, then replaced by the healthy brand. A doctor at another site recommends ... get this: live yogurt!
He recommends not only eating yogurt, but slathering some of it inside the foreskin, itself, both of which help restore a healthy bacterial balance.

I'm actually not surprised about this. I know it is recommended for yeast infections in women. Yogurt seems to be the magic genital cure-all.









dynamohumm6, good point. It is a matter of knowledge, and I should emphasize that. But I also find that sometimes ideology makes the crucial difference in treatment.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMoMof2*
Has the dr mentioned having the VCUG done? that has me : because it is recommended now after 1 UTI (i personally think 2) they should test the child for reflux. Just something you might ask the dr about. But be aware this test involves him having to be cathiterized and it does hurt and you have to be extra vigulent about how they insert the cath. ie no retracting. Just thought I would tell you that.


No, she hasn't mentioned it. I'm thinking that's a good thing if it's going to hurt. I don't want to traumatize my child. Since I've gotten a lot of new info. about how to care for an intact penis, I think I'll see how that develops. If it happens a third time, I'm going to see a urologist. But no, I won't consider cutting ds. I'm convinced now that circumcision is not the answer.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

i haven't read the entire thread, and i don't have a ds (i have a dd) but i do know a lot about uti's-a lot of the time, the antibiotic initially prescribed may not be the right one for the particular bacteria causing the infection. not all abx, broad spectrum ones, will kill the strain of bacteria responsible. if i was you, i would stop retracting and cleaning, it's probably irritating him worse, and i would ask the doc for a urine culture, so they can figure out the exact strain of bacteria causing the problem, and then can prescribe the most effective abx for it. don't circ your fella over 2 uti s .
hugs...
e
edited to add
do the culture BEFORE testing for VCUG. it doesnt take but a day or two to get the results, and all they need for it is a clean catch sample.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommay* 
I'm convinced now that circumcision is not the answer.


Yay!!!!










































:jump ers:







:







:







:







:







:ba nana







:





















:














:b alloons




























:balloo ns


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

Mommay - I'm sure you're getting tired of people replying to this thread. lol
I just wanted to reiterate, that I think you're doing a fantastic job.









And I hope your ds is feeling better!


----------



## prairiechild (Feb 9, 2005)

I used to work for a doc who told patients to take vitamin C if they were prone to urinary tract infections. He said it changed the ph of the urine to where it was much harder for bacteria to grow in it.

I would check and see what a reasonable dose is for a kid and try that.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom* 
I see she is from England- no wonder Becky has never been told to circumcise because of UTI's! Lucky her.









Seems like it's just as much luck of the draw there as it is here. Ask Fi or Revamp (I think?) about English doctors and foreskins sometime.







:


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

I'm sure this has been mentioned, but just in case it hasn't, have you looked into dietary changes that may be causing these recurrent UTIs? There may be something he's eating, or not eating, that's making him more susceptible to this. Look into that if you haven't already. I hope you don't circ! There's no guarantee at all that it would stop these.


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverSky* 
Yay!!!!










































:jump ers:







:







:







:







:







:ba nana







:





















:














:b alloons




























:balloo ns























I second this.


----------



## Blarg (Oct 21, 2006)

Mommay, I'm so glad you asked for advice here. Sounds like you got the information you needed.
You're a very good Mom!


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *13Sandals* 
True, but structural issues can crop up temporarily during growth spurts, especially with the estachian tubes and the urethra. The tubes can lag behind - I cannot find the name of the condition or link - though I know I read about it when my son had this issue 6 years ago...anyway, I found this link showing that the increase in UTIs for uncircimcised boys only applies to the first 6 months of life. The foreskin doesn't have anything to do with a UTI at three years old.
http://www.aafp.org/afp/990315ap/1472.html

It's also worth noting that the apparent benefit of reduced UTIs in circed boys under 6 months old might not be "real".
Boys born prematurely are often not circed (because they're too little and weak) and prematurity also makes them more prone to _all_ infections, UTIs included.
So the premature babies might be averaged in, making it appear that circumcision prevents UTIs in that age group when it actually doesn't.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

: that is exactly what the one study did compaired pre mature babies to full term infants.







:

Quote:

I'm convinced now that circumcision is not the answer.
I am glad you got the info you needed






















:







:





















:







:





















:







:





















:







:





















:







:





















:







:


----------



## saturndude (Mar 13, 2006)

Mommay,

Thanks for reading, and hanging out here. One thing I would add, though.

Quoting hikingmommy,

Quote:

If he needed his appendix taken out you wouldn't argue to keep him intact then
Yes you would.

Many times boys have been circumcised without any warning and for no reason, when their appendix or tonsils are removed. Many times doctors want to "improve" us without asking and (b) blame the foreskin for any problem because they either don't know or it is easier than doing work to find the real problem.

There are sticky threads here at MDC on how to bring this up to stop the next quack from doing this to your son (before they put the little guy under). You are being prudent, not paranoid.

That having been said, my best wishes are for his speedy recovery.

My 2005 stats:
Miles on 2001 Saturn SL2: 4,500
Miles on 1981 Honda CM400T: 5,197
Bone marrow transplants: one
Value of restoring my foreskin: PRICELESS


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Well, I didn't see anyone recommend that in addition to a culture of the urine, you need the doc to order sensitivities to the antibiotic. You cannot tell which antibiotic will work without knowing what kind of bacteria it is and what kind of antibiotics the bacteria is susceptible to.

Renal ultrasound should be done at the very least after two infections. Even if they are likely the same infection. U/s does not hurt, and at the least is just a pain from having to lay still.

VCUG after one or two infections depending on the circumstances. VCUG is generally not painful. Though it is fairly annoying....lying still, waiting, full bladder.

Kidney reflux (a structural anomaly) can show up at any time. Damage to the kidneys over time though can be rather serious.

IMO, because UTIs are sooooooo rare in boys, a u/s and VCUG are warranted after 1 infection.

Vit C (sodium ascorbate) helps ward off E. coli; probiotics are excellent for all sorts of reasons; and cranberry helps as a preventative measure.


----------



## Blarg (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saturndude* 
Yes you would.

Many times boys have been circumcised without any warning and for no reason, when their appendix or tonsils are removed.

Umm, although I do disagree with her comparison, I think you missed what she meant. When she said "you wouldn't argue to keep him intact then," I'm pretty sure she meant 'intact' as in still-with-appendix, not still-with-foreskin.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

I haven't read all the posts but I did catch the one about Neosporin. This topical ointment contains an ingredient that is very allergic/sensitive in nature to many people (including me.) I had a mole removed and was told to put Neosporin on it - it was fine for a few days but then it got intensely red, itchy, painful and inflamed. I thought it was infected and called about it and the dermatologist told me how common it is for people to have reactions to Neoporin and to stop using it. I did and in a couple days it was fine.

Knowing this now -- if it were me, I would definitely not put Neosporin in such a sensitive area (even without an outright allergy the sensitivity to it could be harmful.) If it causes irritation and inflammation I would think it would make the tendency for infection greater.


----------



## Dave2GA (Jul 31, 2005)

Sereniti is right. Neosporin is not recommended for use on the penis because some boys get a an irritation from it. This can lead to a diagnosis of "repeated balanoposthitis" and a recommendation for circ (even tho circ is entirely unnecessary).


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

I just thought I'd update people that it wasn't a uti even, just an infection of the penis. I stopped all the neosporin nonsense, and now feel confident about taking care of ds. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

nak really? what kind of infextion?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

: and how was it diagnosed?


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

I'm so glad you're getting to the bottom of things! Good for you for being so proactive.


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

The doc took a urine sample and had it tested in a lab. I don't know what kind of infection it was. The impression I got was that whatever bacteria causes uti infects the penis first, moves up the urinary tract, and then finally to the kidneys. Is this not right? What should I be looking for? Gosh, thanks for your interest. I'm sure I'll find whatever you have to say useful.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

I haven't read all the replies, but wanted to share that I had a terrible UTI after the cath for my csection - that went undxed for about 6 weeks. I had other systemic infections and the UTI was unnoticed. I just kept getting sicker instead of healing.

So when it was caught, the spectrum anaysis was done - _and mis-read!_ So I had another couple of weeks of the wrong abx when that was found out.

I have learned that it's rather common for docs not to read the spectrum correctly - and that's if they even bother to do one - or to misunderstand how to correctly Rx based on the test. So if he gets further UTIs, just know that many MDs are really clueless. They don't advertize that fact.







:

I got much worse taking the wrong abx. I have worked to get my body balanced again, and in the future will use _only_ natural remedies for infection. I have learned that they are not just for "mild" cases, but when given my real natural doctors, are a billion times more effective than the poorly Rxed abx that are so common now. My chinese herbalist has never failed to heal me fast from very debilitating infections.









Hugs to your little boy. I hope he's feeling better...


----------

